# TTOC Flyers



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Who can I get some more of these off guys/gals given all mine out ages ago, starting to spot a lot more TT's around here who need to be educated :wink: about The TTOC and Forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

drop Wallsendmags a p/m he might be able to send you out some  
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3615


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheers trev will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Gave out eleven today at Oulton Park.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

just 11 your not trying :lol: :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

trev said:


> just 11 your not trying :lol: :wink:


I still have three left, they'll be gone by Monday. :wink:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Received via wallsendmag today, cheers mate, look out any TT's in Swansea area not TTOC badged up


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> Received via wallsendmag today, cheers mate, look out any TT's in Swansea area not TTOC badged up


FLYER SPAMMMM!!!!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Any chance of placing a flyer PDF in all the forums (as a sticky) so we can print them off ourselves?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Could have done with some this weekend on the Isle of Man.

When we went over two years ago I think I saw only one TT on the island that wasn't with us and that was on a garage forecourt. This weekend I think I must have seen near 20 locally registered TTs being driven about. For an island so keen on motorsport and with so many TTs now on the island I'm very surprised that none seem to have found their way onto this forum - would have been really nice if just one or two of them could have joined us while we were there.

Seems to be more than enough TT owners on the island to support a local branch. Some need for a bit of flyer spam there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to knock up a pdf of the flyers to be available for download this week.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> Could have done with some this weekend on the Isle of Man.
> 
> When we went over two years ago I think I saw only one TT on the island that wasn't with us and that was on a garage forecourt. This weekend I think I must have seen near 20 locally registered TTs being driven about. For an island so keen on motorsport and with so many TTs now on the island I'm very surprised that none seem to have found their way onto this forum - would have been really nice if just one or two of them could have joined us while we were there.
> 
> Seems to be more than enough TT owners on the island to support a local branch. Some need for a bit of flyer spam there.


There was a new member signed up last week from there.


----------

